# موقع ذهب لأحلى وأهم مهندسين



## e7em|e7em (8 يونيو 2006)

http://www.expert-expert.com/dwodp/index.php?c=/Science/Technology/Chemical_Engineering/
وشوفوا احم احم ايش يجيب لكم


----------



## بنت فلسطين (8 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك اخي 
بجد موقع يستحق التصفح ومفيد جدا للمهندس الكيميائي وانا قد اضفته الى مواقعي المفضلة جزيت عنا كل الخير


----------



## ابوسعديه (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير اخي ونفع الله بك وبوركت


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (30 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي ونفع الله بك


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (30 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي ونفع الله بك


----------



## SALEH84 (30 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Mohamed Baqar (1 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## Che208 (1 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك يا أخي


----------



## نورالاسراء (2 يوليو 2006)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الموقع الحلو


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكر


----------



## haadi (21 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## softchem (22 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخى وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## fihonil (14 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموقع


----------



## المطوري (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ما هي الأيجابيات الخاصة في هذا الموقع عن غيرة من مواقع الأختصاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا الك كتير ولله يوفقك 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك الموقع العام قيم جدا لكل التخصصات :31: 
اسمح لنا ان نستفيد منه​


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكل المهندسين القائمين علي الملتقى والمهندسين المشاركين لتعم الفائده


----------



## chemical82 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

تسلم اخي e7em 
ولو انت موغيريبة عليك امور لانك موعودنا دايما على المواقع الجيدة


----------



## chopin (1 ديسمبر 2006)

15 مشارك!! 
جميع المشاركات شكر!!
انا ايضا اشكرك 
ولكن
اين النقاش


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسه ليى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وعاشت ايدك 
تحياتي..


----------



## حسام ح (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

وهي صار بالمقضلة 
الله يعطيك العافية رح نفوت عليه كمان شوي ونشوفو


----------

